

How to do user tests [slides]  - kevinburke
http://kev.inburke.com/slides/user-testing

======
facorreia
I didn't get slide 13 (Other common problems/questions). Are these more bad
questions? Are these questions users often ask?

~~~
kevinburke
These are questions users ask - that you need to work around

~~~
facorreia
Great. Thank you.

